# Cheap headlight protection from XPEL with Free Shipping at PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Protect your car's expensive headlights with XPEL Headlight Protection from PFYC.com!*

Get *free shipping* in the lower 48 states by using promo code *XPEL* during checkout until March 14, 2012.

Never break an expensive headlight or fog light again! XPEL makes the best headlight protection kits on the market.

With the average cost of replacement head lamps and fog lamps constantly increasing, it is nice to know that there is a product available to protect your car against the perils of the open road. XPEL protection products are made from a proprietary, scratch-resistant, urethane material coupled with the strongest optically clear 3M adhesive available. Designed for maximum durability, XPEL light covers were originally tested under the harshest of circumstances with amazing results. Both in the real world and in the lab, Xpel covers have proven that they will withstand a barrage of 1" diameter stones (about 1oz.) at speeds up to 120 mph. with no damage to the lens they protect. Though the likelihood of this ever happening to your car in the real world is slim, it is nice to know that your expensive lenses are protected in any scenario. XPEL is so confident in their product that they offer a 5-year warranty to leave you with complete peace of mind. Additionally, XPEL headlamp protection kits can restore clarity to older vehicles with dulled or pitted headlamp lenses.

Don't see your car or truck or motorcycle listed? Simply ask us and we'll find it for you.

Click below to shop for your set and don't forget the promo code above.

----------------

*XPEL Invisible Headlamp Protection for all vehicles at PFYC-PartsForYourCar*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

